# Canned Stuffed Grape Leaves - Where Did They Go?



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay - first off, yes I KNOW I can make them myself, so you needn't bother telling me that - lol!  I just loved the convenience/handiness & taste of the canned product.

For many, MANY years, I LOVED having a can or two of rice-stuffed grape leaves always on hand in my cupboard.  They made terrific additions to appetizer trays along with spanokopita, to Greek salads, or just as a snack with a squeeze of lemon juice.  There were a number of different brands, but all of them consisted simply of grape leaves folded around a plain minty-lemony rice filling.  No other ingredients.

For the past 6 months, no supermarkets around here carry them anymore.  Actually, one market does have them, but they have raisins mixed into the filling & I don't care for that type at all.

I've asked at the markets, done web searches on possible product recalls - can get no answers.  Anyone on here have any ideas why they've so suddenly dropped out of sight?

I have 3 more places a bit further away to check out (Wegman's, Shoppers Food Warehouse, & CostCo), but then I'll be out of luck.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2009)

I have never seen them in cans so I can't help you there. All the super markets around me that have a salad bar have them at the bar though. You obviously won't be able to keep them in your cupboard that way though.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Breeze,
I have'nt seen them in my neighborhood grocery, but I have seen just the grape leaves in glass jars in the international aisle.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I can get the plain brined grape leaves in a jar in order to make my own.  It's just the already-made canned ones that have disappeared for some reason.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 18, 2009)

I live in an Egyptian neighborhood, we have them in cans as large as 2 pounds.  Great for large parties!  no glass jars, just vacuum cans.

I'm guessing you'll find them easily in any Middle Eastern neighborhood's shops.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 18, 2009)

If you have a Wegmans, they most likely have "freshmade" ones in the olive bar or nearby. I've also gotten a plastic container full of them, but have not seen them canned for several years. (and I've moved since I last saw them. re chefjune's comment)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, it's the vacuum cans of pre-made ones I'm looking for.  Guess I'm going to have to start hitting up some specialty markets.  Sigh.

I just don't understand why every single grocery store that used to carry them suddenly doesn't.


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess all I have ever seen are just the grape leaves. I have never actually found canned or bottled dolmathes. I either make my own or head to my favorite Greek restaurant. I LOVE Greek food!


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 18, 2009)

Greek Food & Greek Groceries - GreekInternetMarket

I never ordered from here, and im sure shipping will be expensive, but this site looks like it has a bunch of stuff, including stuffed grape leaves


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link!  I may end up having to go that route.  I did so love having a stash of these things in the pantry.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 18, 2009)

MY daughter and i just made a homemade batch.  But I too like the canned variety.  The place near me, kind of a second rate grocery store, usually has them.  Ive never had to order them online yet, but, I have ordered vacuum packed felafel online from somewhere in chicago.  People thought i was crazy, but i was in the mood for felafel and didnt feel like making them myself.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> ...I just don't understand why every single grocery store that used to carry them suddenly doesn't.




This suggests the brand is no longer in business.  How long has it been since you've seen them?  Does the brand you bought appear at the linked site?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 19, 2009)

There were several different brands - all very good & all apparently using the same recipe.  And they're now all gone. It's probably been about 4 months since I've been able to get them.  Except for the brand with the raisins (yuck).

None of the brands on the linked site ring a bell, but I never really paid much attention to the brand names.  Whatever brands the stores carried that were raisin-free were what I bought.

I thought perhaps there might have been a product recall of some type, but couldn't get any info from either the stores or an online search.  Odd.

Next time I'm shopping closer in to Wash.DC I'll have to check out some ethnic grocers to see what they have.  If I luck out, guess I'll either be making my own (not exactly an "impromptu" solution) or making some bulk purchases online.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> There were several different brands - all very good & all apparently using the same recipe.  And they're now all gone. It's probably been about 4 months since I've been able to get them.  Except for the brand with the raisins (yuck).
> 
> None of the brands on the linked site ring a bell, but I never really paid much attention to the brand names.  Whatever brands the stores carried that were raisin-free were what I bought.
> 
> ...




It might be worth a try to ask the store managers about the product.  It may just be a lack of demand that took it off the shelves.  They may be willing to order some for you.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 19, 2009)

This is the brand I usually get.

And here is a link at amazon.  I think this is a pic of the larger can. I know there are much smaller cans too .

Google Image Result for http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51WMSNJVBML._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## Claire (Aug 30, 2009)

I buy a brand called Peloponnese Dolmas from the Hi-Vee in Dubuque, IA.  And yes, I too know how to make them, BUT you have to make a hundred or so (well, it seems like that when you've rolled a dozen or so).  So I buy these.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 30, 2009)

Two stores around here do carry the Peloponnese brand.  However, that's the one with raisins in it that I don't care for.

Amazon is currently running a special on a number of their grocery items - $.99 standard shipping - so I'm going to take Larry's kind advice (thanks for the link!!!) & place an order today for several cans of a few different brands & see which I like best.  Then I'll at least have something tangible to talk to my local markets about possibly ordering for me.

Thanks all of you for your help!!!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 2, 2009)

I think I saw soem at Trader Joes, not sure if canned or jarred. Also Shoppers Food Wharehouse I believe..


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I'm going to take Larry's kind advice (thanks for the link!!!) & place an order today for several cans of a few different brands & see which I like best.





Can I help you eat them ??


----------



## smg (Oct 10, 2017)

*Canned Dolmas*

Davina Dolmas are the best canned and most authentic I have had.  I purchase a 70oz can for any large gathering I hold.  Easily feeds 40+ for a party with other appetizers.  ALWAYS a big hit.

I prefer home made but found the results inconsistent with the time involved in making them.  They either turned out great...or they didnt.  For consistency sake these are my go to for entertaining.  

You can also get them in 7 oz cans for individual use. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 10, 2017)

BreezyCooking said:


> I just don't understand why every single grocery store that used to carry them suddenly doesn't.



My experience has been that when that happens, I was pretty much the only one buying the product. With little demand, the shelf space is given up to something that sells better.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 10, 2017)

I also regularly see them sold in grocery store olive bars now - theirs are canned as well.  

Like others I order mine now via amazon.  Stuffed grape leaves are one of my favorite items to take to a party.  Some cubed feta, baby tomatoes and a few olives round out an easy platter that needs no heating and travels well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2017)

Who noticed that this post was from 2009?


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 10, 2017)

I think it was you, GG.

Regardless, now I want some stuffed grape leaves.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 10, 2017)

I did...  I thought, "How cool.. An interesting thread I knew nothing about"...  

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Oct 11, 2017)

I've noticed that grocery stores, even the same chains, carry certain products based on the ethnicity  and culture of their patrons. I'm curious, does the Publix groceries in north Florida or other states carry thins like fresh malanga, yucca, mamey, boniato, plantains, callaloo, sour oranges, dried chilis and dried hibiscus flowers?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Who noticed that this post was from 2009?


 
I hadn't noticed the date, but I knew it was old when I saw it was from Breezy. She hasn't been around in a long time.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I've noticed that grocery stores, even the same chains, carry certain products based on the ethnicity and culture of their patrons.



I've noticed that around here, too, even seeing variations from one neighborhood to the next. For example, I know that if I want to buy obscure varieties of Mexican dried chiles, there's one Cub Foods store in particular that stocks no fewer than 14 varieties (I counted). Most others carry three or four kinds.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 11, 2017)

There's one very large supermarket in our area that has a section for unusual ethnic foods.  I normally hate to go in that store because it's so big, but I'm going to check there and see if they have them.  I've never had stuffed grape leaves....canned OR home made but I'd like to try them.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 11, 2017)

June 6th—Fearlessly Archived—Still a fun read; price & availability may have changed. 

Dolmas are most widely known as stuffed grape leaves, but in the cuisines of Greece, Turkey, and other nations of the region, dolma translates to “stuffed thing,” and can be anything from grape leaves to zucchini, eggplant to tomatoes. The Turkish word dolmak translates to “to stuff.”  Dolma is a noun derived from that verb. In Greece, the word dolma is only used for stuffed grape leaves. The original dolmas contained meat, and while vegetarian dolmas have gained popularity, both Turks and Greeks to this day refer to rice-stuffed dolmas without meat as yalanchi dolma, which translates to “fake dolma.”

Trader Joe’s Dolmas are the vegetarian variety, made with hand picked, tender, young, Greek grape leaves. They’re stuffed by hand with a traditional blend of rice and seasonings, including dill and mint,with just a touch of pepper. Squeeze a bit of fresh lemon on top and serve with Greek yogurt for a first course bursting with flavor. You can serve Dolmas hot or cold, as an appetizer (mezze) or as part of a Mediterranean-themed dinner. We’re selling each 9.9 ounce can (with a convenient pop-top) for $2.49 each. You’ll find them in our grocery aisle.

https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/2935


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 11, 2017)

If TJ's carries it, I have to try it...  

Thanks, msmoft...   Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 12, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I've noticed that grocery stores, even the same chains, carry certain products based on the ethnicity  and culture of their patrons. I'm curious, does the Publix groceries in north Florida or other states carry thins like fresh malanga, yucca, mamey, boniato, plantains, callaloo, sour oranges, dried chilis and dried hibiscus flowers?


Maybe it also depends on how big of a chain the store is. When I need "exotic" produce, I know to head to the one-store+one-store chain (they have a regular grocery store and another, different-named store that's smaller in size but wider in choices one town over) in the next town over. Their produce department doesn't have as much real estate as the larger stores around here, but I can find many different selections than anywhere else. Not just Hispanic (there are a lot who reside in that same town), but 6-8 different eggplants, at least half a dozen hot peppers, Hispanic foods I wouldn't even know what to do with - and I recognize more of them than not.

The regular grocery stores sell, well, regular produce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2017)

Hmm.  This post revival got me thinking, so I took a quick look around Amazon.  They seem to have a nice variety of dolmates.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 15, 2017)

I love Dolmas.  If I was on a desert island, they would be my one food wish.  If I was on a dessert island, I would also want them.


----------



## blissful (Oct 15, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> I love Dolmas.  If I was on a desert island, they would be my one food wish.  If I was on a dessert island, I would also want them.




Me too! If I was on a desert island, I'd want something savory, and tangy like dolmas.
If I was on a dessert island with cakes and cookies, chocolates, and sweets, I'd like something savory and tangy like dolmas.
I would, really I would.


----------

